# Spitfire Organ - Combine Presets?



## MadLad (Jan 15, 2021)

Hey fellow composers,
Does someone use the spitfire organ from the Staffpad Essentials Collections? It comes with different presets which is awesome because it has so many sounds. But it would also be kind of awesome if the pedals had more presets and if you could combine presets.

Does anyone know if it is possible to combine presets? For example combining the concert flute 4' with the flauto dolce 8'? I mean other than adding multiple staffs so you can double them.

Thanks in advance

EDIT: Also, is there a way so that the "left hand" can have their own seperate preset? It seems like you can only change the pedal presets and the manual presets. but if you could actually change "right" and "left" hand independently you could do so much more with the library. On top of having multiple presets, of course.


----------



## jadi (Jan 15, 2021)

I have made the same comment to StaffPad and in response they said, they were still working on it. Frankly this I asked somewhere spring last year. So it is not going fast.


----------



## MadLad (Jan 15, 2021)

Yeah, they were always kind of slow. For now it's better than not having an organ library at all, at least


----------

